# Fenêtres troubles avec certains logiciels



## pingus21 (7 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer non sans mal Windows 10 64 bits avec Bootcamp, seulement j'ai un soucis.

Certains logiciel s'ouvre avec une fenêtre toute trouble comme Bootcamp ci dessous. Ça ne le fait pas avec tous les logiciels.





Sauriez vous d'où cela peut venir et comment corriger le problème ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## SyMich (7 Janvier 2019)

Je ne vois pas de souci avec la copie d'écran jointe... rien n'est trouble!


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2019)

@pingus21
Aucun problème dans ta copie écran. Comme on ne connaît pas le modèle de ton Mac, est-ce un MBP, un iMac, etc, et si c'est un modèle avec écran Retina, ne pas oublier de choisir la bonne résolution ?


----------



## pingus21 (7 Janvier 2019)

Effectivement ce n'est pas flagrant sur la capture d'écran. Le compression de l'image n'aide sans doute pas.
On s'en rends peut-être mieux compte sur cette capture d'écran en comparant le texte de la fenêtre et le texte en arrière plan sur la droite :




Je suis sur Macbook Pro Touch Bar 2018, et donc avec un écran 2560 x 1600.

J'ai vérifié dans les réglages Windows, la bonne résolution est sélectionnée. Je n'ai pas ce problème avec tous les logiciels, seulement certains.


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2019)

pingus21 a dit:


> On s'en rends peut-être mieux compte sur cette capture d'écran en comparant le texte de la fenêtre et le texte en arrière plan sur la droite :


En effet, on voit bien le mini problème dans la fenêtre de Avast, petite parenthèse, ce dernier tout comme sous macOS est à proscrire, il monopolise beaucoup de processus, ne protège pas beaucoup, mieux vaut laisser Windows Defender actif.

Pour ton problème de fenêtre/application floue, officiellement chez Microsoft... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/4091364/windows-10-fix-blurry-apps ...qui est bien propre à Windows en fonction de ce que je te mentionne en réponse #3, un problème de choix dans la résolution.


----------

